

PluotSorbet – A J2ME-Compatible VM Written in JavaScript - SunboX
https://github.com/mozilla/pluotsorbet

======
AntiRush
I've always been interested in this sort of thing - with webassembly
standardizing, they may become realistically usable soon, too.

Another implementation from a few years ago:

[https://github.com/nurv/BicaVM](https://github.com/nurv/BicaVM)

------
comex
> It is recommended that a dedicated Firefox profile is used with the
> about:config preference of
> security.turn_off_all_security_so_that_viruses_can_take_over_this_computer
> set to true so garbage collection and cycle collection can be run in between
> test rounds.

Sounds legit. :p

~~~
mbebenita
This is used only for development. The preference allows you to access
privileged browser APIs, like triggering a GC at exact points in time. This is
useful when running benchmarks to reduce the noise causes by a previous run.

The preference is named as such to prevent people from being tricked into
turning it on.

------
SunboX
Andreas Gal: j2me.js - a multi-threaded Java VM in JavaScript | JSConf.ar 2014

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7hZ8I9G5KA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7hZ8I9G5KA)

------
indubitably
circle: complete.

